# Bruschetta one more time TNT



## kadesma (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm sure we are have had our fill, but this is wonderful. Get 1 loaf of sesame bread, slice the long way into 2 large planks about 1 inch thick. Reserve the rest for another day. 
Coat about 2 pints of cherry tomatoes with salt pepper and evoo. and roast in oven at 400 about 20 min. When you take out tomatoes switch oven to broil Char your bread on both sides then rub hot bread with some cut garlic. In a bowl lightly mash your tomatoes and mix in 6 thinly sliced whit and green green onion. and some basil about 1/2 cup shredded top your bread with the tomato mix and I top min with a little fresh grated parmesan. You should have 8 pieces total
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 24, 2010)

I will never get tired of brushetta.
Bananas foster
Crepes Suzette
Bacon wrapped filets
Wilted Spinach salad with orange
Pesto
Truffle oil
Baked Alaska
AQnd all the other great food that was trendy.

It was good then!...........Most of it anyway!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 24, 2010)

Kades;  Bruschetta was bread dipped in first-pressed EVOO, roasted over an open fire, then rubbed with raw garlic.  It was a method used to test the quality of the olive oil.  Now it seems, people put a cooked veggie mixture in a jar and call it brushcetta.  This drives me nuts.  However, your recipe looks wonderfully tasty.

Though Bruschetta was originally the farmer's garlic bread, with buttered garlic bread being reserved for the more wealthy, it was turned around by the British, who brought home with them bruschetta.  They started topping the toasted treat with all kinds of things.  Buttered garlic bread became the food of the masses, while Bruschetta became the choice of the wealthy.

Me, I love to make the original style on the grill, over hot charcoal, with a bit of wood added to create a flavorful smoke.  I usually eat it plain, but sometimes top it with veggie preparations similar to what you have presented here.  If you haven't tried plain bruschetta, you have to give it a try.  Just brush your spit loaf into two "planks", liberally brush with your favorite EVOO , toast, and rub with garlic.  Serve with veggie mixtures on the side, for guests or family to add as they desire.  Or serve with a great salad, or even (gasp) with pasta.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2010)

Most Sunday's you  will see alll 4 kids  with  hunks of French bread  sitting near the swings or pool eatong their bread, If you come closer you will see that they  have the bread well oilder They taught us how to eat it. right  off the grill with a nice fruity Evoo and not much else. They like the roasted viggis bit on their  plates so they can pick them up with little fingers. Do we minc the greasy fingesa? No way
kades.


----------



## Chef Munky (Aug 24, 2010)

The dinner delema of the day is over. Bruchetta's it is. Thank you 

It's expected to be 106 here today. Something light and easy to make sounds good right about now.

Munky.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 24, 2010)

Chef Munky said:


> The dinner delema of the day is over. Bruchetta's it is. Thank you
> 
> It's expected to be 106 here today. Something light and easy to make sounds good right about now.
> 
> Munky.


Same here its already up there. It finallt feels like summer so we picked a big watermelon and some bread from the bakery  tomatoes from the garden and we are set. I need to roast the tomatoes but I'll use the grill.
kades


----------



## Jeff G. (Aug 26, 2010)

I hate to say it, but I prefer it with fresh tomatoes, not cooked in any way.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeff G. said:


> I hate to say it, but I prefer it with fresh tomatoes, not cooked in any way.


We all have our favorite way with something like this. I love it both ways and won't say no to roasted tomatoes espically for a pasta sauce. Roasting give a full flavor taste to the tomatoes and I really enjoy it.
kadesma


----------



## Debikins (Aug 27, 2010)

Jeff G. said:


> I hate to say it, but I prefer it with fresh tomatoes, not cooked in any way.


 
My fav. too! Oh, I love bruschetta.  & I love tomatoes. It stinks that my hubby doesn't like tomatoes. So many meals I can't really make. Why did I marry a picky man? Hahahahaha.


----------

